# HTML: Programmaufruf über Hyperlink



## Schkripti (19. Januar 2004)

Guten Morgen,

ich will über ein HTML Dokument eine *.cmd Datei ausführen lassen die nach dem Aufruf automatisch einige Dateien installiert. Ich habe das ganze über einen Hyperlink realisiert, das ganze sieht erstmal so aus:


```
<a href="datei.cmd">Text</a>
```

Allerdings findet das ganze auf einer CD statt und bevor ich die *.cmd Datei über den Hyperlink ausführen kann, speichert sie sich auf der Festplatte und findet dann die Dateien, die sich ja auf der CD befinden, nicht mehr. Wie kann ich verhindern das sich die *.cmd Datei nach dem Klick auf den Hyperlink auf der Festplatte speichert?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Thomas Kuse (19. Januar 2004)

Bei Dir kommt sicherlich der Fenster - Dialog Öffnen/Speichern?. Wenn Du dort Öffnen machst speichert Dein Browser die Datei im Temporären Cache und führt sie dann von dort aus, weil der cmd-Datei kein MIME-TYPE zugeordnet ist, der diese direkt (bei dir auf der CD) ausführt.

Ob man das umgehen kann, weiss ich leider nicht 100%ig, kann es aber fast ausschliessen.


----------



## chibisuke (19. Januar 2004)

Die einzige möglichkeit dieses phenomen zu unterdrücken ist, indem man einen WebServer mit CGI interface laufen hatt.. du kannst z.B. auf der CD einen apache server unterbringen der automatisch gestartet wird... und dann kannst du die CMD datei auf dem server als CGI erweiterung registrieren und so geziehlt richtung abarbeiten lassen... anders geht es aufgrund von vieler sicherheitsbestimmtungen des Browsers kaum.


----------

